# Ferries4campers



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have just been on the BMW Motorcycle Club site and someone was recommending this site. http://www.ferries4campers.co.uk/ I don't know anything about it but it may be of use to someone. Chasper


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

chasper said:


> I have just been on the BMW Motorcycle Club site and someone was recommending this site. http://www.ferries4campers.co.uk/I don't know anything about it but it may be of use to someone. Chasper


The link does not work.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It does if you know off the "I"

http://www.ferries4campers.co.uk/


----------



## Ash123 (Feb 7, 2011)

It isn't working either. Looks like the website is still under construction.


----------

